#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός Τ.Ε. και μελέτες

## saradis1

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να ρωτήσω εάν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί Τ.Ε έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής σε μελέτες ύδρευσης-αποχέτευσης? (Ελπίζω πως ναι)  :Χαρούμενος: . 
Αν ναι, ποίος νόμος-Π.Δ το γράφει αυτό? 

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ* (κλικ στο "Νομοθεσία") και *ΕΔΩ* μήπως βρεις κάτι σχετικό.

----------

